# Its Official, Pa moving to 2015 I Codes



## Keystone (Aug 11, 2018)

Pennsylvania's UCC Review and Advisory Council (RAC) has submitted its final report to the Pennsylvania Department of Labor & Industry detailing the adoption of the 2015 ICC Codes.  The official record was* amended on Jul 23, 2018.*  You can review the updated documents via the links below.

The new codes will take effect* October 1, 2018*.  Please take this opportunity to start familiarizing yourself with the provisions of the 2015 codes. 

https://www.dli.pa.gov/ucc/Documents/Official-Record-of-2015-Code-Review-Amended 07232018.pdf

https://www.dli.pa.gov/ucc/Documents/rac/UCC-RAC-2015-Code-Review-Report.pdf


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2018)

Yes! It has been a long time coming.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Aug 13, 2018)

Virginia just barely beats Pennsylvania.  We're (finally) adopting the 2015 code on Sept. 4.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 13, 2018)

Want-ta take bets on the 2018 code adoptions?


----------



## jar546 (Aug 13, 2018)

Oh, yeah, the 2015 codes except the IRC for wall bracing will still stay at the 2006 codes.  Guess why....


----------



## RJJ (Aug 13, 2018)

Yep! But the contractors don't know that! The DP's are designing to the 2018! I just look at them and think to myself I get what is on the plan. I don't get paid to tell them any different. ROFL!


----------

